# [SOLVED] ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a Gateway Notebook. I will follow up with the model.(have to do this from Library). Anyway this is so frustrating. I turned on the laptop and it asked me to start the Computer from safe mode or normally. I chose normally. It went through configuring stages 3 of 3 100%. I looked and thought good. But then it wouldbn't let me go any further. It started to make my mouse cursor disappear, when I entered my password and clicked on the arrow(enter). My mouse cursor would disappear. 

Now any time I go to repair computer it starts the process and then brings me back to a point where i cannot do anything. It freezes.

So I went to just restore Factory settings.(i didn't care, I needed the computer working) I went to ALt F10 and it will only bring up a screen two options Start Repair?? or (start normally). Either way I press on the repair option and all that does is restart the countdown clock for the automatic choice.

So no matter where i go I cannot go any further. I can turn it on. Then I can go to ALT = F8, ot ALT + F10.

Either way I get to a point where whatever the heck I do or try to get to it is freezeing me before I can get to a recovery place.

Any suggestions?


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

Injustice tried again and this time I waited until the logo disappeared before hitting although and f10. But instead of a loading files window came up, this type showed up on a black background.
Edit windows boot optionfor microsoft windows vista
path\windows\system32\winload.exe
Partition: 1
Hard disk dd7a286d
[\NOEXECUTE=OPTIN

Doesthis shed any more light.
It then went into checking files after I pressed enter. Then it restarted an d brought me to my password page. I entered password hit arrow and it froze again making my cursor disappear.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

It appears as though something is wrong with your hard drive. Download and burn *SeaTools* to a CD: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg

Boot from the CD and see if it can repair the hard drive. Good luck.

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you. I will do that and let you know.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

I went to [URL="http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg"][URL="http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg"][URL="http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg"][URL="http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg"][url]http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/seatooldreg[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL] and burned the disc. I put it into my laptop and the basic test came back with this image.



what should I do now?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hello,

The image that you attached verifies that *SeaTools* is detecting your hard drive. Follow these instructions to run the actual test, taken from a fellow tech's site (www.carrona.org):


> For the Seagate SeaTools - boot from the CD, click on "Accept", wait for it to finish detecting the drives, then in the upper left corner select "Basic Tests", then select "Long Test" and let it run.


Let us know how it goes.

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

OK Great will do.

I actually also just hit the long trest version, which is half way done. I then went to the site and I think I have followed the directions. We will see.

By the way thank you for the super quick reply.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

You thought the last reply was super-quick... How about now? :laugh:

It's a pleasure to help. Best of luck with the test; let's hope it's an easy fix.

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

At least you are making me smile because this processis ripping me up.

I noticed something I downloaded Seagate SeaTools for DOS
It should be for windows right??


So I went back in on the borrowedd laptop and downloaded Seatools for Windows and successfully burned it to the disc(when I say successfully, At least I think, however I went back to the download and doubleclicked on the icon and it asked me to install wizard for seagate. I didnm't want to because it is not my computer, but the cd poppedf pout and I had to click on a tab saying file successfully burned.

So Sorry that this sounds so connvoluted I am not very pc literate. Anyway I went to the bad laptop and inserted the burned CD after I pressed alt + F12 and it hasn't brought up any seagate program like when I first put in the DOS one.

Does that make any sense?So I cant click on any basic or Long test.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Ok i have something I burned the cd again and i put in it had about 17000kb so I feel i did it correctly.
I have put it into the vad laptop and I have actually got to a home page where the arrow will work on the wallpaper but if i bring it down to the task bar it will go into the loading circle. Nope now it is just loading contin uousLY and there is no sign of the Seagate program working.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Nope I just can't get Seagate up on the bad laptop, no matter what I do. I have burned the program three times and tried to load it and it goes in to the drive , I can hear it begin to load and nothing happens.

It's like there is just no way in.

perplexed


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

No, you should be using the DOS one. The Windows one is only used if you're running it from inside the Windows operating system. If you're using a bootable CD (like you are), SeaTools for DOS is correct.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Oh Ok thanks. Will start the long test again, and wew can scratch all those "crazy" posts


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

DT

The long test results are back and the Hard drive failed.

So Bad Sector found.

Have you any suggestions for me DT?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

The fact that *SeaTools *couldn't fix the issue is rather disheartening. That usually fixes anything that could possibly be fixed. How old is the computer? It may be worth checking if it is under warranty.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hi DT,

It is a couple of months out of warranty. Can I replace the Hard Drive. Would that be an option rather than having to replace the whole notebook?

If so is it an easy installation for someone with linmited PC knowledge?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Yeah, it's usually an easy installation as far as hardware goes, but first we should try wiping it to make sure the drive itself can at least be salvaged. However, you'll lose all of the data on it. 

I've always installed my own hard drives. What's the make and model of the PC? Also, do you have a Windows 7 or Vista installation CD? You're going to have to start fresh.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Dt, It is a Gateway M-series Model M-7356u.

I have no installation CD however. I really don't mind losing the data as I can't do much about it anyway.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

It looks like you'll have to give *Gateway *a call and try to get an installation disc. Explain what happened and they should be willing to send you the CD for a fee. In my experience, it's usually $20.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Ok I will call and see if they will do that.

Thanks for all your help. Will post as soon as I get word back


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

HI DT,

I have ordered the Disk. It should be here in a week I hope.(Holidays???)

However if the recovery disk fails to do the job, I would like to be ready to go with the next option, which I think is to replace the hard drive, correct?. is it difficult to find a compatible one?

I would like a seagate....(i think:4-dontkno), Do you think I should have anything in mind when purchasing the new one if I need to?ray:


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Yes, if reinstalling Windows fails then you're going to have to purchase a new hard drive. Before reinstalling, though, make sure you wipe the hard drive clean with *KillDisk*: www.killdisk.com

Burn the ISO to a CD/DVD using any ISO burning software. If you need it, I recommend *ImgBurn*: www.imgburn.com

Download the ISO file and burn it to a blank CD, then boot the computer from it. It will wipe the hard drive clean so that you can format it and start over.

In the event that your hard drive does fail, there are quite a few options for you. You could go for something very similar to that which you had or upgrade for speed. This would be close to the equivalent of what you had: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136197

This would be faster, but the same size: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136280

All that you really need to look for as far as "compatibility" is that it's a 2.5" (laptop) SATA (the connection interface) hard drive. Other than that it's personal preference. *Western Digital* hard drives, in my experience, have a longer life than *Seagate* drive. In fact, when the *Seagate *failed this laptop I swapped it out for a *WD*. Of course, it's your call.

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hi Dt,

I will get working on wiping the hard drive. Hopefully I will get it done today. I work tonight, unfortunately my only days (night's) work. 

Thanks for all the help. Will talk to you soon.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hi DT, 

Happy holidays to you. 

I downloaded this link to my neighbours laptop.

Download KillDisk Suite (Free)v.5.2- complete package containing DOS and Windows executables, bootable disk creators, license and documentation. Installer and uninstaller are included.

I then burned the file from the desktop. However it asked me did I want to make changes to the computer asnd I declined because I didn't want it to wipe anything on my neighbors Laptop. Did I just download the set up or have I downloaded it correctly because when I put it the Bad laptop it booted up but didn't do anything.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

I also burned to a cd this, 
*or use the 1 step Bootable Floppy Creation*​Download and run the Bootable Floppy Disk Creator for [email protected] KillDisk (click the link). It already contains all necessary files.

I then put it in to the Bad laptop and again it started up but i don't think anything happened.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Please disregard the last two posts. I am on the bad laptop and I am making progress I believe.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

well the disk did it's job. made it all the way to 100%. So I believe now that the computer is completely clean, am I right?

I just have to wait for the disk to arrive from Gateway, and load that I think..


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hello and I'm sorry about the delayed response; it's a very busy time of year.

Glad to see that you got *KillDisk* working. The fact that it went all of the way gives me hope for that drive. Good luck reinstalling Windows.

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hi DT,

Please no need for any apologies. I am very grateful for your help. i am still waiting on the disk so as soon as I have it loaded will let you know how I get on.

Have a very Happy New Year,

Redser


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hi DT,

Firstly let me say Happy New Year. I am typing this post on my Gateway Vista m-series laptop. I am thrilled to bits.:4-clap: And my neighbor who lent me his laptop is coming back from vacation tomorrow. I can give it right back. 

The recovery disks went in and I had no problems at all. It is working like a charm. I transferred my Norton subscription so I am protected and I can't thank you enough DT for all your correspondence and help.ray:ray:ray:. 

I got this Laptop last year because the technician in B&H told me that the motherboard in my HP laptop was burnt out.:4-dontkno I stil have it and I have a lot of stuff on the hard drive that I want transferred. But now I am thinking maybe that laptop is salvageable also. But it is another days work.

I will start getting some programmes back up and enjoy having this one before I start again but I am just delighted and it is really all down to you so once again thank you very much DT.

redser


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Hi DT,

I shut down my computer last night and used the button with automatic updates. when I woke up this morning it says please do not power off or unplug your machine. Installing update 52 of 97 .. and is continuously loading without progress.

Arrragh!

Any suggestions.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

I have found the failed update code 8024200D


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

Apparently the update isn't for my Vista home premium edition. And I can't find a way to bypass it.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

The code is KB905866 error 8024200D


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

So Far I have managed to download some update for windows x64 and I am still good, but I had to restore the pc from a previous restore point.

Anyway I am back up and I have no more use neighbor's computer so I am on my own now.


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

So I downloaded the x64 update and then went about donloading the updates manually. 

All the updates have gone through and my lap top is in tip top shape .

Happy Days.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: ALt F10 won't work for restore Gateway Vista*

I'm glad that you got it sorted out. I appreciate your thanks, but you did a lot of it on your own!

My apologies for not being here recently, but good luck with your laptop. I wish you the best of luck in the future.

Marked solved.

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Dt.

I hope the thread helps someone else.

DT I hope you won't mind me calling on you again when I attempt to see what the problem is with my old HP. It's just that it is sitting in the closet and It might be very much able to work again.

All the best,

Redser


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

It's always a pleasure. Ask any of us at any time :grin:

Devin


----------



## redser11377 (Dec 17, 2010)

Many many thanks.

Take care for now.


----------

